# PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen? (XBoxOne)



## PersuadeBugUser (19. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, hoffe das ist der richtige Bereich.

Ich muss mit meinem Multimeter (Voltcraft VC130-1) an einem Mainboard (MS XBoxOne) die 4 Pins der PWM-Lüfterbuchse messen. Mir geht es darum, ob die Buchse auf dem Mainboard die selbe Belegungsreihenfolge hat, wie bei einem Handelsüblichen PWM-Mainboard (GND_12V+_Tacho_PWM), oder ob absichtlich Pole vertauscht wurden (um es Modern noch schwerer zu machen).

Ich will (unter anderen) den vorverbauten Lüfter gegen 2 eigene tauschen (ist Teil eines großen Modprojekts).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun habe ich mit elekronischen Messungen in der Form nicht viel Erfahrung und möchte zur Vermeidung eines Kurzschlusses wissen:
- was muss ich im Multimeter jeweils für die 4 Pins einstellen
 - wo muss ich die beiden Messspitzen hinhalten
- welche Werte sollten dabei rauskommen
?

Vielen Dank schonmal, es wäre mir eine WIRKLICH große Hilfe, denn ich kann Google irgendwie nicht die richtigen Fragen stellen, um eine Antwort darauf zu bekommen ._______.


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Das kannst du nur mit einem Oszi messen.


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Ja, aber die 3 anderen Anschlüsse müssen doch auf 12Volt-Schienen liegen, welche ich auch so messen kann....... der PWM-Puls ist dann halt der nicht-messbare


----------



## Intel4770K94 (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Einfach Spannungmessen?
Die Spannungsmessung ist sehr Hochohmig da kannst du keinen Kurzschluss machen außer du verbindest mit einer Spitze +12V und Masse z.B.
Also schaun dass eine Spitze immer nur an einem Pin ist

Weiß wird Masse sein (Frag mich nicht warum Weiß) 
Rot +12V 
Gelb Tachosignal 
Blau/Grün Das PWM Signal

Warum sollte man das nur mit einem Osci messen können.
Wenn das Messgerät Rms kann, zeigt es den Mittelwert an also z.B. bei 12V PWM und 50%PWM müsste es 6V zeigen


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Warum sollten die drei anderen +12V haben?

Ground
+12V
Tacho
PWM


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Evtl. habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden. Ich probiere nebenbei an einem alten Mianboard verschiedene Messverfahren aus. Wenn die Werte mit denen an der XBox übereinstimmen, weiß ich, ob die Buchse anders belegt ist, oder nicht. Spätestens wenns mir den Testlüfter zerschießt, weiß ich, ob ich richtig oder falsch lag...... hoffe mal, dass ich die Box nicht in die Luft jage


----------



## Intel4770K94 (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

warum soltest du einen Lüfter zerschießen eher zerschießt du die Steuerung/Regler
Kommt halt draufan mit welcher Amplitude (Spitzenwert) das PWM Signal arbeitet.


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Die Messung war mit der Einstellung "20V Gleichstrom" erfolgreich. Soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann, sind die Pins der Buchse identisch mit der Standartbelegung eines handelsüblichen Mainboards: 
W=GND 
R=12V+
G=3V Signal
P= (nach Ausschlussverfahren) PWM
Gewissheit werde ich Anfang nä. Woche haben, wenn ich die neue Verkabelung teste. Ich schreibe dann hier rein, ob sich ein Atompilz gezeit hat, oder alles funktioniert 

Danke für den Tipp mit der Kurzschlussgefahr, bei gleichzeitiger Berührung von 2 Pins mit einer Messspitze. Das hatte ich gleich mal an dem alten Mainboard ausprobieren müssen


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (19. September 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Weiß wird Masse sein (Frag mich nicht warum Weiß)
> Rot +12V
> Gelb Tachosignal
> Blau/Grün Das PWM Signal



Achso, äh...... die Farbgebung ist von mir, alle Kabel am Originallüfter sind Schwarz  und ein schwarzes "S" ließ sich auf dem dunklen Foto nicht so gut sehen 
Sorry!


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*

Soweit ich es nun nach verspäteten Tests sagen kann, ist irgendetwas an dem Anschluss anders, als an einem klassischen PWM-Mainboardanschluss.
Die neue Lüfter geht an, dreht auch automatisch hoch wenn die Temperatur steigt, ABER wenn die Box runtergefahren ist, geht er nicht mehr aus....... habe eine Stunde und mehr gewartet -.- (Wenn ich den originalen Lüfter wieder anschließe, geht er nach einer kurzen Nachkühlphase aus, der Anschluss ist also noch intakt)

Wenn ich die Box vom Strom nehme und dann einfach wieder anschließe, dreht sich der Lüfter kurz (40sek) und bleibt dann stehen.
Kennt sich einer mit der Elektronik aus und  kann mir sagen, woran das liegt?


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*



PersuadeBugUser schrieb:


> W=GND
> R=12V+
> *G=3V Signal*
> P= (nach Ausschlussverfahren) PWM



Das bezweifle ich stark das da auf G 3V liegen.
Hast du das mit angeschlossenem Lüfter gemessen oder ohne?
Dein Multimeter wird so träge sein das es ein PWM Signal als Spannung misst.

Hast du mit gezogenem Netzstecker zwischen W und einem Massepunkt der Platine (Schraube) einen Durchgang?


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM-Buchse mit Multimeter messen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du das mit angeschlossenem Lüfter gemessen oder ohne?
> Dein Multimeter wird so träge sein das es ein PWM Signal als Spannung misst.


Gemessen hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen ohne Lüfter, aber mit angeschlossenen Netzteil und eingeschalteter Box.
Hand-Multimeter digital VOLTCRAFT VC130-1 CAT III 250 V Anzeige (Counts): 2000 im Conrad Online Shop | 1090519



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du mit gezogenem Netzstecker zwischen W und einem Massepunkt der Platine (Schraube) einen Durchgang?


Nein, da ist absolut kein Durchgang messbar, selbts auf 2000mV nicht.


----------



## Abductee (10. Oktober 2015)

Die Durchgangsprüfung ist links unten beim Dioden/Summer-Zeichen


----------



## PersuadeBugUser (10. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Durchgangsprüfung ist links unten beim Dioden/Summer-Zeichen



Es funktioniert, ich kann einen Durchlauf messen ._____.


----------

